# Sigh.



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Nothing like picking up passengers from the airport, loading the bags into my trunk, driving them safely 20 miles to their hotel, engaging in useful local information and conversation, unloading their bags onto the bell cart and watching them give the bell hop a $5 bill as they thank me for a nice ride and wave buh bye.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

They think drivers make the advertised $35/hr or whatever


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The same in reverse, from hotel to airport. "Buh bye!"


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I once had a pax boast about the huge tips she gave drivers who come pick her up all the way out in Malibu. When we got to the destination, she left me hanging in the wind...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

or the guys who thank you for rolling all the way out to the strip club to pick them up at 3AM ... watch them flirt with the strippers for 15 minutes, while they tell you "just a few more minutes" (hoping you wont cancel on them). Then they jump in the car and brag about the fact that they spent $2,800 on lap dances in the Champagne room in 3 hours ... you get them home nice and safe ... "Buh bye" ... no wonder you guys have a 4.3 pax rating


----------



## fwtexguy (Sep 28, 2015)

Had a guy tell me that he tips every driver he has ever had and how important it was to tip then got out of my car and slammed the door without giving me a cent. See if i pick his drunk a#[email protected] up at 3am again. Guess what his rating was


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> or the guys who thank you for rolling all the way out to the strip club to pick them up at 3AM ... watch them flirt with the strippers for 15 minutes, while they tell you "just a few more minutes" (hoping you wont cancel on them). Then they jump in the car and brag about the fact that they spent $2,800 on lap dances in the Champagne room in 3 hours ... you get them home nice and safe ... "Buh bye" ... no wonder you guys have a 4.3 pax rating


The only pax more obnoxious than the guys I take to a strip club, are those I take home from the strip club. I refuse to take pax to strip clubs if they aren't wearing their Umbro soccer shorts.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The only pax more obnoxious than the guys I take to a strip club, are those I take home from the strip club


I took these guys to and from the strip club ... guess what I gave them after I dropped them home


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I took these guys to and from the strip club ... guess what I gave them after I dropped them home


A $2,800 lap dance in five minutes time.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> Nothing like picking up passengers from the airport, loading the bags into my trunk, driving them safely 20 miles to their hotel, engaging in useful local information and conversation, unloading their bags onto the bell cart and watching them give the bell hop a $5 bill as they thank me for a nice ride and wave buh bye.


it's time we take a stand and demand that uber stop telling pax to not tip us for our service. on Oct 16th at 5 pm uber will hear our collective voice. i'm 100% in on the strike.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Need to stop taking it personal they have programmed that its not required. Sucks, I get a bit pissed too only because we don't make much and it would be so helpful to morale.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> A $2,800 lap dance in five minutes time.


For $2,800 the guy could have had a three way party for an hour in Pahrump Nevada at Sheri's Ranch. I also would have had some money left over to tip them


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I suppose you could have said no to putting their bags in your trunk, (I hadn't thought of that until now- putting their stuff in my car) your a ride share driver, not a porter, though, yes they could bad-rate you.


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Pax see their $5.08 bill and think that's how much the driver earned for that trip. 

Very deceptive.

$5.08 - 1.65 SRF - 0.10 county fee = $3.33 - $0.67 20% = $2.66 driver earnings


----------

